# بعض الأعطال الشائعة لدارة التبريد و طرق إصلاحها



## سيدرا علي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أ - العطل : ضغط السحب منخفض بشكل غير عادي اما ضغط الطرد فهو عادي
السبب المحتمل : 1- تجمد الرطوبة داخل بلف التمدد الحراري
2 - وجود عائق بالمجفف ( الفاتر ) .
3 - وجود عائق بخط السائل عند مخرج خزان السائل ( الفلتر مسدود او زجاجة البيان ).
4 - حركة الهواء غير جيدة داخل المكان .
5 - وجود نقص في شحنة مركب التبريد .
6 - بلف التمدد الحراري تالف .
7 - يوجد عطل بالمروحة .
8 - حركة الهواء خلال المبخر قليلة بسبب وجود ثلج أو أوساخ .
العلاج : حسب تسلسل الاحتمالات السابقة
1 - نقوم بتدفئة البلف و نستبدل المجفف ( الفلتر ).
2 - يستبدل الفلتر .
3 - يفحص الخط للتأكد من وجود عائق و ذلك بجس درجة حرارته فإذا كان الخط بارداً بدرجة غير عادية بعد بلف مخرج الخزان مباشرة فيجب التأكد من أن البلف مفتوح فإذا كان العائق موجوداً بالخط يفتح و يزال العائق .
4 - تعالج أو يعاد ترتيب الحمل .
5- يحدد مكان التنفيس و يعالج و يضاف مركب تبريد بعد تبدل المجفف .
6 - يستبدل البلف .
7 - تعالج أو تستبدل
8 - ينظف .

ب -العطل : ضغط السحب منخفض ولا يوجد تبريد كاف أما ضغط الطرد عادي .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - وجود كمية من الزيت بكثرة متحركة داخل دارة التبريد قد تسبب حدوث عائق بالمجفف أو ببلف التمدد الحراري مما يؤدي إلى حدوث ضغط سحب منخفض بالإضافة غلى انخفاض سعة وحدة التبريد .
العلاج : يفحص مستوى الزيت بالضاغط و يرفع الزيت الزائد الموجود بالدارة.

ج - العطل : ضغط السحب يهبط بسرعة بعد أن يبتدئ الضاغط في الدوران مباشرة و ملف المبخر يكون دافئاً و يكون متواجد حرق أوفروست عند مخرج بلف التمدد الحراري .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - بلف التمدد الحراري فقد شحنته إذا حدث كسر بماسورة البلف و فقد شحنة مركب التبريد التي بداخله ، فإن البلف يقفل و يجعل مقياس الضغط يسجل تفريغ ( فاكيم ) .
2 - وجود سدد بلف التمدد الحراري أو إن البلف في وضع القفل بشكل دائم و هذا يحدث نتيجة الثلج أو الأوساخ .
3 - بلف التمدد المركب غير مناسب ( صغير ) .
العلاج : 1 - يستبدل بلف التمدد الحراري .
2 - ينظف البلف أو يستبدل .
3 - يركب البلف المناسب .

د - العطل : ضغط السحب يرتفع بسرعة خلال فترة وقوف الوحدة و يلاحظ انخفاض في السعة التبريدية 
السبب المحتمل : 1 - هذا يدل على وجود تسرب أو كسر او تلف بوجه بلف طرد الضاغط مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع سريع في ضغط السحب أثناء وقوف الوحدة .
العلاج : 1 - يستبدل البلف أو يغير الضاغط .

ه - العطل : ضغط الطرد عالي أما ضغط السحب عادي .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - يوجد هواء داخل دارة التبريد .
2 - توجد شحنة زائدة من مركب التبريد داخل الدارة .
3 - عطل بمروحة المكثف .
4 - توجد أوساخ بالمكثف .
العلاج :  1 - يطرد الهواء من الدارة .
2 - تطرد الكمية الزائدة .
3 - تعالج أو تستبدل .
4 - ينظف المكثف .

و - العطل : خط السحب يحدث به عرق شديد و قد يكون صندوق مرفق الضاغط بارداً أو قد يتواجد عليه عرق .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - بلف التمدد الحراري مزرجن في موضع الفتح .
2 - انتفاخ البلف الحساس يكون غير مربوط جيداً بخط السحب .
3 - تدل برودة صندوق مرفق الضاغط على احتمال رجوع سائل مركب التبريد إلى الضاغط .
العلاج :  1 - يستبدل البلف .
2 - يربط الانتفاخ جيداً بخط السحب .
3 - يعاد ضبط البلف أو يستبدل .

ل - العطل : جزء من ملف المبخر و خط السحب دافئ .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - لا توجد كمية من مركب التبريد كافية تمر خلال بلف التمدد الحراري .
العلاج :  1 - البلف غير كاف للوحدة يستبدل فوراً 
- البلف مقفول جزئياً - يعاد ضبطه .
- البلف سدد - ينظف أو يستبدل .

 ك - العطل : خط السائل بارد عند بلف مخرج خزان السائل .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - يمكن أن يكون البلف مقفول جزئياً.
2 - المجفف قد يكون مسدود .
العلاج :  1 - يفتح البلف تماماً .
2 - تنظف أو تغير .

ع - العطل : وجود صوت مرتفع بالضاغط و الضغط عادي .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - توجد كمية كبيرة زائدة من الزيت داخل صندوق المرفق به .
2 - وجود تآكل بحوامل الضاغط .
العلاج :  1 - نقوم برفع الزيت الزائد من الضاغط .
2 - يغير الضاغط .

غ - العطل : وجود صوت مرتفع في الضاغط و ضغط الطرد عالي .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - ضغط الطرد مرتفع بدرجة كبيرة جداً .
2 - وجود هواء أو غازات غير قابلة للتكاثف داخل الدارة .
3 - وجود شحنة زائدة من مركب التبريد .
العلاج :  1 - تطرد الشحنة الزائدة .
2 - تطرد الغازات عن طريق الخزان .
3 - تطرد الشحنة الزائدة .

ط - العطل :  وجود صوت مرتفع بالضاغط - وجود فروست على خط السحب .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - الانتفاخ الحساس لبلف التمدد الحراري غير مربوط جيداً بخط السحب .
2 - التحميص مضبوط منخفض جداً .
3 - سائل مركب التبريد يرجع إلى الضاغط .
العلاج : 1 - يربط الانتفاخ الحساس للبلف جيداً بخط السحب .
2 - يعاد ضبط التحميص عند بلف التمدد أو يستبدل البلف .
3 - يستبدل بلف التمدد الحراري .

ظ - العطل : وجود صوت مرتفع بالضاغط - لا يوجد تبريد كاف - ضغط السحب مرتفع - لا يوجد انضغاط كاف من الضاغط .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - وجود تسرب أو تآكل أو كسر ببلوف الضاغط .
العلاج : يستبدل الضاغط .

م - العطل : الضاغط لا يدور .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - وجود فتح في خط التغذية الكهربائية .
2 - احتراق الفيوزات .
3 - ريليه زيادة الحمل تفتح الدارة الكهربائية .
4 - الضاغط به عطل .
العلاج : 1 - نفحص التوصيلات .
2 - يحدد السبب و تستبدل .
3 - يحدد سبب زيادة الحمل و يعاد قفلها .
4 - يعالج أو يستبدل .

ي- العطل : درجة حرارة الغرفة مرتفعة .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - شحنة مركب التبريد ناقصة .
2 - الوحدة تعمل تسخين .
3 - المبخر عليه ثلج ( جزئياً ) .
4 - الوحدة لا تبرد بشكل جيد .
5 - عطل بالترموستات .
العلاج :  1 - نكتشف التنفيس إن وجد و يعالج .
2 - يحدد السبب و يعالج .
3 - الفلتر ( المجفف ) به سدد و يستبدل .
4- الضاغط لا يعمل ، يعالج .
5 - يستبدل . 

ن - العطل : درجة حرارة الغرفة منخفضة .
السبب المحتمل : 1 - الوحدة تعمل تبريد بشكل مستمر .
2 - الوحدة لا تعمل بالتسخين .
العلاج : 1 - عطل بالترموستات يعالج .
2 - المسخنات معطلة ، يعالج .

ارجو أن اكون قد وفقت و نلت رضاكم و سأورد مزيداً من الأعطال في المشاركات القادمة إنشاء الله .


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع ولكن عند التحدث عن الاعطال والعلاج لابد من زكر نوع الجهاز هل هو تكييف ام تبريد لانه مثلأ اعطال وعلاج تكييف الشباك والاسبليت تختلف عن تكييف السيارة او الحافلة اوغرف التبريد والتجميد او النقل المبرد او مخازن التبريد ... شكرأ


----------



## سيدرا علي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على ملاحظتك و المقصود بكلامي هو أجهزة التكييف بشكل عام ( النافذية و السيبليت و الخزانة ) أنا ذكرت في البداية أن هذه الأعطال لدارة التبريد لكن أغفلت ذكر نوع الجهاز معك حق شكراً جزيلاً لك و اود التنويه أن هذه الأعطال و علاجها جمعتها من واقع عملي في الصيانة لذلك لم أذكر المرجع . شكراً


----------



## gadoo20042004 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

Thankssssssss


----------



## عبدالقادرع (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة جزاكِ الله كل خير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة:28:


----------



## محمود تكيف (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 
اشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات المفيده والشيقه
وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك كمان وكمان 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## احمد الحكيم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك علي العلومات العمليه


----------



## سيدرا علي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً للسادة الزملاء الذين أبدو بتعليقاتهم الجميلة و على تشجيعكم لي و أتمنى منكم جميعاً إبداء الرأي بأي مشاركة أكتبها و تسطير أي ملاحظة تجدونها لنتناقش بها معاً و نصل إلى الفائد ة المرجوة .:56:


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة جدا.................. يا بشمهندسه
على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد257 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

هل من الممكن أن أطرح في هذا المنتدى طريقة سحب و شحن الفريون عندما يضطر التقني إلى إسبدال أحد مكونات المكيف؟


----------



## محمود تكيف (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انه موضوع شيق وجميل واعطال شاعه ومن الضرورى معرفتها 
ولكن نريد بعض الدوائر الكهربيه للثلا جات المنزليه و الاعطالها فى الدوائر الكهربيه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر منى .......... والله الموفق


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخىعلى هذة المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المذيد


----------



## bobstream (29 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل جيد أخي نسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## benlotfi (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الخباز (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## عبود براء (26 يونيو 2009)

بعد التحية ماهوا السبب الذي يجعل ضغط الطرد يرتفع عند وقوف السيارة وعند تبريد المبخر بل ماء ينخفض ضغط الطرد بشكل كبير


----------



## عبود براء (26 يونيو 2009)

بعد التحية ماهو السبب الذي يجعل من ضغط الطرد يرتفع مع ارتفاعدرجة حرارة الجو وكيف يمكن التاكد من منكفاية شحنة مركب التبريدبشكل مضبوط


----------



## احمد السيد حسونه (26 يونيو 2009)

اشكر لكم وعوز اسال سوال عوز مسطرة اعطال تكيفات كارير


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخي


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (28 يونيو 2009)

مجهود فردي جدا رائع
بارك الله في جهودكم
ونتطلع لمزيد من جهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودكم


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (4 يوليو 2009)

_شكرااااا جزيلااا على هذا المجهود_


----------



## merail (2 سبتمبر 2009)

:13:بانتظار المزيد يا مهندسة.......................... الف شكر


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود أكثر من رائع ولاكن لو يتم وضع هذه المشاركة ضمن فايل حتى يتسنا للجميع تحميله بسهولة وشكراً


----------



## احمد السيدحسن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

:75:مجهود انتا عملتة وتستهل علية امى اقولك شكرا


----------



## م.عمران (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## أخريبيش (2 أكتوبر 2010)

،،،،،،،،،،،، بارك الله فيكم جميعاَ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## احمد كويل (17 أبريل 2011)

انا بس عايز اعرف دى وحده اسبليت ولا مركزى ولا ايه . ثانيا يعنى ايه بلف تمدد حرارى ؟ والانتفاخ الحساس للبلف ده يعنى ايه بالظبط ؟؟


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 أبريل 2011)

هو ده الكلام 
الف شكر يا هندسة
شرح رائع


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ( اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا ).


----------



## ابن العميد (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو كميل (31 مايو 2011)

حقيقتا اتحفتنا وكل الشكر يا اخي


----------



## 000403 (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

